# SHB Caught on Swiffer Pads (Works Great)



## boonpaw (Jun 5, 2014)

*I was told by a person that attended a state meeting in Arkansas that the Swiffer pad was "catching" the SHB I went to Walmart and purchased the NON SENTED Swiffer (8x10) refill pad and cut them in apx. 4x5 in pads.
Placed a 4 in. by 5 in. pad on top of the frames of a hive body. Placing in the corners are best.
I returned to the hive a week later, opened the hive and looked at the Swiffer pad and 19 SHB were on top of the pad. I turned the pad over and counted 19 SHB on the under side of the pad. Their were 2 bees that had gotten caught on the fibers, but this is a small price for the destruction of 38 Small Hive Beetles .

I was told later by another Arkansas bee keeper that the Bee Inspector had said that the non name branded swiffers at places like General Dollar, Dollar stores work also.

The feet of the SHB get caught in the fibers and they can not move off, so they die.

I am so excited that I just had to share this with the group.

George from Arkansas.*


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, I have never heard of this, but that seems like a pretty effective method. Looks like I might have to run my own test in a hive or two. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boonpaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope fellow bee keepers will pass this on to other sites, clubs and other bee keepers.
This is revolutionary in our war beetle


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

It does work to an extent. However, sorry to burst your bubble, but it is not the first time discussed on BS. See below:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Beetle&p=994489&highlight=beetles#post994489


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

The OP was talking about Swiffer pads, which are different from Handi-Wipe pads in texture (and use--Swiffers are used dry, for picking up dust, but Handi-Wipes are for wet cleaning--some people use them for baby wipes or washing kids' faces and hands). 

Sounds like a good idea worth trying!





snl said:


> It does work to an extent. However, sorry to burst your bubble, but it is not the first time discussed on BS. See below:
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Beetle&p=994489&highlight=beetles#post994489


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool idea.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, 38 beetle in what time frame?
How many bees?

Thanks for the tip, going to buy some tonight.
I going to put a few in the SBB too.

Having seen more and more beetle every year, I was wondering what I was going to do.


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

Having just squished 11 SHBs less an hour ago on the bottom board of just one hive, I am going to invest in a few of these. Great tip. Thank you for sharing.


----------

